# Como estañar alambre esmaltado



## Javier Henan Re (Mar 5, 2009)

Estoy haciendo transformadores de alto voltaje desde 1996 pero tengo problem con la estañada de las puntas de los alambres magneto que vienen esmaltados. y ese esmalte no lo he podido eliminar con ningun solvente , siempre me a tocado pelando con cuchilla ;muy tedioso cuando se trata de muchos transformadores. pero observando los que vienen de  china ya traen los terminales de esos alambres estañados y listos para soldar. y se nota que lo hacen por sumercion en un liquido acido o no se que . por el terminado que tienen esas puntas perfectamewnte sin rayaduras . agradesco su ayuda.


----------



## unleased! (Mar 5, 2009)

No sé que producto usarán pero la verdad es que quedan muy bién los transformadores de fabrica...
Solo te puedo sugerir esto mientras: Yo, cuando quiero pelar cable esmaltado cojo y quemo con un mechero el esmalte y después si es necesario rasco la carbonilla con una cuchilla. El problema viene cuando es cable muy muy fino que con el calor se derrite el propio cobre y no ayuda nada.

saludos!


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 5, 2009)

Hay esmaltes que que se arruinan por encima de los 200°C y se puede estañar directamente  (ej: Idasol http://www.oesteaislante.com.ar/cuerpo_productos.htm )


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> Hay esmaltes que que se arruinan por encima de los 200°C y se puede estañar directamente  (ej: Idasol http://www.oesteaislante.com.ar/cuerpo_productos.htm )



Cierto, yo para los cables esmaltados de los cascos (auriculares de musica) dejo el soldador un buen rato encima, a veces derrito la goma un poco pero se quema el esmalte y ya estaña.


----------



## jorger (Mar 8, 2009)

power12 dijo:
			
		

> No sé que producto usarán pero la verdad es que quedan muy bién los transformadores de fabrica...
> Solo te puedo sugerir esto mientras: Yo, cuando quiero pelar cable esmaltado cojo y quemo con un mechero el esmalte y después si es necesario rasco la carbonilla con una cuchilla. El problema viene cuando es cable muy muy fino que con el calor se derrite el propio cobre y no ayuda nada.
> 
> saludos!



Yo igual,solo que en vez de rascar con una cuchilla ''rasco'' con las uñas de los dedos   
Cuando el hilo es muy fino simplemente arrimo y quito muy rápidamente la llama del mechero para que solo se queme el esmalte..  

Un saludo.


----------



## unleased! (Mar 8, 2009)

jorge-mak dijo:
			
		

> Yo igual,solo que en vez de rascar con una cuchilla ''rasco'' con las uñas de los dedos
> Cuando el hilo es muy fino simplemente arrimo y quito muy rápidamente la llama del mechero para que solo se queme el esmalte..
> 
> Un saludo.



jajaja, está muy bién, mientras no se queme uno     yo tuve la manía de pelar los cables con los dientes hasta que recibí un latigazo     aun hoy a veces lo hago pero con cables muy finos (y sin tension)

saludos paisano!


----------



## Javier Henan Re (Mar 8, 2009)

Pilas que esos  latigazos pueden matar  cuando son de alta corriente  peligro. gracias por el aporte. seguiremos esperando mas participacion a ver si aprendemos mas de esto . gracias atte. Javier


----------



## snowboard (Mar 8, 2009)

Puede ser quemarlos rapidamente con un fosforo y raspar con las uñas, repetidas veces hasta limpiar...bueno no es muy técnico que digamos pero normalmente me funciona.

saludos


----------



## Daniel.more (Mar 8, 2009)

el truco es sumergilo en flux del tipo liquido y luego tocalo con el soldador regulado a 450 grados y de golpe se va el estaño,yo siempre lo he hecho asi (porque asi se me enseño) y va ok.


----------



## Javier Henan Re (Mar 10, 2009)

hola Daniel  gracias por su aporte  muy interesante lo probaré. he  y hemos aprendido bastante  y seguiremos esperando mas aportes inclusive de editoriales. gracias  amigo.
   Javier.


----------



## Javier Henan Re (May 5, 2009)

No me explico porqué  las fabricas de este tipo de alambre esmaltado  no ofrecen a sus consumidores  la información  al respecto  si nosotros estamos generandoles  ingresos  al consumir  esos alambres  y bien costoso que está el cobre por estos dias .seria bueno que los fabricantes  aportaran esa información que muchos vamos a agradecer
 y a la vez les traera a ellos  los fabricantes de alambre esmatado  muy buenos divoidendos. por que se aumentará la produccion
 precionemos  entre todos a ver que logramos 
 hata pronto   y suerte colegas electronicos
att,  Javier


----------



## Tomasito (May 5, 2009)

Buscá fabricante y modelo de cable. Con esos datos buscás qué esmalte usan, y sabiendo qué esmalte usan, es cuestión de buscar algo que lo disuelva.


Yo una vez estuve 2 días tratando de disolver el fosforo de los tubos fluorescentes con agua, jabon, diferentes ácidos/alcalinos, etc, hasta que se me ocurrió buscar de qué componentes químicos estaba echo, y en menos de 5 minutos ya sabía que el ácido clorhidrico lo disolvía, y lo disolví en seguida con una botellita de ácido muriático que tenía para soldar.

Es cuestión de buscar de qué está echo, no andar adivinando


----------



## bb1 (May 6, 2009)

lijar un poquito, colofonia y un soldador de 50 w.


----------



## unleased! (May 6, 2009)

Hey tios, prové lo que dice daniel.more de usar el flux y va fenomenal! mojas el trozo de cable con el flux, coges el soldador, pones un poquillo de estaño en la punta, tocas el cable y ¡Fuaa! cable pelado y estañado! en 2 segundos! Muy buén aporte.
Saludos!


----------



## Tomasito (May 6, 2009)

unleased! dijo:
			
		

> Hey tios, prové lo que dice daniel.more de usar el flux y va fenomenal! mojas el trozo de cable con el flux, coges el soldador, pones un poquillo de estaño en la punta, tocas el cable y ¡Fuaa! cable pelado y estañado! en 2 segundos! Muy buén aporte.
> Saludos!



Uy eso voy a probarlo entonces (Además mi viejo me prometió que me iba a traer una botella como de medio litro de flux porque se fue a mexico y siempre se lo gasto todo a el ). Me parecía que habia entendido mal, pero si decís que funciona... Qué le hará el flux con el calor?


----------



## Javier Henan Re (May 6, 2009)

Gracias colegas ,
voy a probar  por que lo necesito de verdad, el problem es que en mi pueblo no se conoce ese fluzz voy a investigar de que  y con que  elementos se puede hacer.
si alguien sabe ... graciasssssssssss
 atte 
javier


----------



## unleased! (May 7, 2009)

Si necesitas fabricar flux, fogonazo dejó un post en este foro con la receta:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/fabricar-flux-soldante-protector-impresos-10224/
Saludos


----------

